# How to Design Custom Twisty Puzzles in Solidworks



## Matt Bahner (Aug 18, 2015)

I just finished a series of tutorials starting HERE that explain in detail how to design unique twisty puzzles in solidworks. I encourage you all to try designing your own puzzles. It's a lot of fun and it isn't too hard. This is a good spot to discuss questions you may have about the tutorials. Best of luck to all!


----------



## NeilH (Aug 18, 2015)

wow this looks awesome! excited to learn from such a great designer


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow! This is amazing! Thanks a lot! I have been making my own 3x3 in Solidworks with only basic functions (shells, fillets, extruded cuts, etc.) and this is going to be really helpful! I appreciate you taking the time to make this series!

-DTCuber


----------

